# ISO trainer in North GA



## RemingtonGA (Dec 28, 2016)

I have searched the forum but most all threads are dated by a few years... I have sent messages to the most current trainers referenced.

We have an 20 week old pure bred German Shepherd that has already been through an obedience class at the Canine Ranch in Canton. He excelled in the class and passed without issue.

I'm looking for a bit more aggressive training and by aggressive I mean, I want 110% control of my dog at all times. 

Any referrals would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You!


----------



## Jan Tucker Candler (Mar 23, 2017)

Try Homeland K9 International in Townville, SC. Not sure of distance from you but Charlie is amazing with the dogs.


----------



## RemingtonGA (Dec 28, 2016)

Jan Tucker Candler said:


> Try Homeland K9 International in Townville, SC. Not sure of distance from you but Charlie is amazing with the dogs.


Thanks. Townville, SC is a bit far.

We met with GAK9 yesterday and were impressed, This would be a 2-3 week board and train scenario. Just wanting to explore all options prior to making a decision.

Thank you for your input!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

How do you plan to get "control" over a dog you want to send off for someone else to train and bond with it? Why do you want 110% control? Do you also want to enjoy your dog?


----------



## RemingtonGA (Dec 28, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> How do you plan to get "control" over a dog you want to send off for someone else to train and bond with it? Why do you want 110% control? Do you also want to enjoy your dog?


I see you're quite the critic on this forum "LuvShepherds". I have been previously cautioned about joining an online dog forum due to the fact that there are many computer tough guys and little to no actual help/knowledge only opinions and arrogance.

Thank you for proving that theory...

I will search out local GSD groups for guidance and answers rather than unseen critical individuals hiding behind a computer screen.

I will now look into removing myself from this forum but if it is required by an admin to do so, PLEASE REMOVE ME FROM THIS FORUM.

Thank you and good luck with all your future endeavors.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Luvshepherds Posted a valid point. Not anything to get bent out of shape about. If you want maximum control of your dog then you need to learn how to train the dog alongside of a trainer. Basically he/she teaches you and you work the dog. The bond formed by playing and working with a young dog is invaluable in the dog trusting and wanting to please you. Get mad and leave the forum if you like. Or stick around learn from some very good trainers on here and learn to work your dog. Just don't expect every person to coddle you or tell you what you want to hear. Sometimes the truth is the exact opposite of what we want to hear.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

RemingtonGA said:


> I see you're quite the critic on this forum "LuvShepherds". I have been previously cautioned about joining an online dog forum due to the fact that there are many computer tough guys and little to no actual help/knowledge only opinions and arrogance.
> 
> Thank you for proving that theory...


lol, good lord man, talk about a thin skin. Around here you have to win your trophy's, we don't give em away to just everyone...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Asking a few valid questions is critical? Warned about what? Can someone PM me about what was offensive in my questions so I can refrain in the future?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Asking a few valid questions is critical? Warned about what? Can someone PM me about what was offensive in my questions so I can refrain in the future?


----------

